# Union dues



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

We pay $40/month basic dues (kind of like a flat rate) and then monthly working dues, which is a small percentage of my pay which depends, of course, on my hours. Overall I pay an average of $200 - 250 a month I'd say and I usually work full-time (40+ hrs/week). As an apprentice, you may not pay as much. If you're not working you may only have to pay basic dues anyway.

I don't know if anything is different in Canada either.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

In my local we pay 2% of our wages ( taken out of the check ) and around $300 annually to the international.

Welcome to the site and to the trade.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> We pay $40/month basic dues (kind of like a flat rate) and then monthly working dues, which is a small percentage of my pay which depends, of course, on my hours. Overall I pay an average of $200 - 250 a month I'd say and I usually work full-time (40+ hrs/week). As an apprentice, you may not pay as much. If you're not working you may only have to pay basic dues anyway.
> 
> I don't know if anything is different in Canada either.


We pay about the same, I just have the basic dues deducted from my vacation account


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

We're just over $420/yr paid bi-annually here in NYC total. But we do have 15000 Inside Wiremen and a total of about 30000 members in our local...thus the dues are much lower than other areas.

Steve from NYC


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> We're just over $420/yr paid bi-annually here in NYC total. But we do have 15000 Inside Wiremen and a total of about 30000 members in our local...thus the dues are much lower than other areas.
> 
> Steve from NYC


Yeah we have about 150 members in our local :laughing:

Your local is almost bigger than my whole county :blink:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Yeah we have about 150 members in our local :laughing:
> 
> Your local is almost bigger than my whole county :blink:


LOL that dont make a spit of difference. Some of the best men I've worked with come from small areas. I really wish more Brothers and Sisters would take the leap and travel outside their locals to experience, work with, and learn new techniques. 

Where are you from Eric?

Steve from NYC


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> LOL that dont make a spit of difference. Some of the best men I've worked with come from small areas. I really wish more Brothers and Sisters would take the leap and travel outside their locals to experience, work with, and learn new techniques.
> 
> Where are you from Eric?
> 
> Steve from NYC


Well it makes a difference when it comes to paying dues :laughing:

From Oregon Coast, Local 932.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool...I was at the National Training Institute this summer (where instructors go to become better NJATC instructors) and hanging out with some guys from LU48.

Steve from NYC


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> We pay $40/month basic dues (kind of like a flat rate) and then monthly working dues, which is a small percentage of my pay which depends, of course, on my hours. Overall I pay an average of $200 - 250 a month I'd say and I usually work full-time (40+ hrs/week). As an apprentice, you may not pay as much. *If you're not working you may only have to pay basic dues anyway.*


Can you explain more? Slickvic had a good time calling me an idiot for saying dues had to paid while laid off.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

We pay $108 a quarter plus 3.5% of gross wages. If you are not working you still pay the $108.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i have 0 percent taken out weekly and another 0 percent taken out yearly


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> Cool...I was at the National Training Institute this summer (where instructors go to become better NJATC instructors) and hanging out with some guys from LU48.
> 
> Steve from NYC


I might be heading to NTI next summer. I know several of the instructors from LU48 and LU280, all quite knowledgeable!



BBQ said:


> Can you explain more? Slickvic had a good time calling me an idiot for saying dues had to paid while laid off.


No I can't actually. I haven't been laid off before so I don't really have any firsthand idea :laughing: I might be speaking hearsay.

Can I call you an idiot too? :jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> No I can't actually. I haven't been laid off before so I don't really have any firsthand idea :laughing: I might be speaking hearsay.


You have been a ton of help. :laughing:



> Can I call you an idiot too? :jester:


Could I stop you?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Can you explain more? Slickvic had a good time calling me an idiot for saying dues had to paid while laid off.


I don't know you well enough to call you an idiot, but...

Dues have to be paid while laid off. Some locals ( mine for instance ) have a 'dues insurance plan' where you pay into it, then if you are unemployed they reimburse you for your paid dues.

Assessments, the percentage of your gross wages that goes to the local itself, is only paid when you are working, as it is a function of your pay.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I might be heading to NTI next summer. I know several of the instructors from LU48 and LU280, all quite knowledgeable!
> 
> /
> 
> ...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

> Is Rod B. one of your other instructors?
> 
> Steve from NYC


Well here in Local 932 the only instructors are me up here in Newport and another fellow down at our Coos Bay classroom.

I know more guys from 280 than 48 though. The name doesn't ring a bell, but then again I'm so bad with names that I can barely even remember my own.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Can you explain more? Slickvic had a good time calling me an idiot for saying dues had to paid while laid off.


Yup. And it never gets old. I already told you, if your out more then one quarter, the local picks up your dues. Every local has there own thing. This how mine operates.

It's called dues protection. If you're out more then one quarter and still paying your quarterly dues, you're a smacked ass.

That is all.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

slickvic277 said:


> Yup. And it never gets old. I already told you, if your out more then one quarter, the local picks up your dues. Every local has there own thing. This how mine operates.
> 
> It's called dues protection. If you're out more then one quarter and still paying your quarterly dues, you're a smacked ass.
> 
> That is all.


I've never heard of that. Must be nice. Our basic dues are $40 a month working or not. No fine print. Working dues are 5% of your gross pay.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Yup. And it never gets old. I already told you, if your out more then one quarter, the local picks up your dues. Every local has there own thing. This how mine operates.
> 
> It's called dues protection. If you're out more then one quarter and still paying your quarterly dues, you're a smacked ass.
> 
> That is all.


So you lied to bust my balls, as I suspected, you are a POS. :thumbsup:


In our other discussion your position was no dues are paid while laid off ... period no fine print, no talk of insurance, no talk about how other locals do it different. 

If you can't be honest about your beloved unions policies what does that really tell us?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So you lied to bust my balls, as I suspected, you are a POS. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> In our other discussion your position was no dues are paid while laid off period.
> ...


Sounds like you're gearing up to bash all of us Union guys because you and Slickvic weren't clear with each other. So, preemptively, eat a d**k.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Sounds like you're gearing up to bash all of us Union guys because you and Slickvic weren't clear with each other. So, preemptively, eat a d**k.


No, not at all.

Just pointing out a specific person who lies. 


Carry on.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> Just pointing out a specific person who lies.
> 
> ...


I wasn't part of that particular conversation, but I haven't known him to be anything but honest and forthright. I think you probably just don't like him :laughing:

His local is one of the bigger ones, and they can absorb some of those costs like covering a guy's dues when he's out of work. Lots of the smaller locals (like mine) can't.


----------

